# Western UltraMount Ford Super Duty Truck Side Bracket/Wiring/Controller



## MTBTriplet1FG (Jan 2, 2016)

008 to 2016 Ford Super Duty F250, F350, F450 and F550 Western UltraMount truck side snow plow bracket part #31269-1 (also used by SnowEx or Blizzard). Includes wiring harness, all of the ultramount mounting bolt hardware (not shown), and hand held Western controller. 

Wiring harness parts and controller fit Western, Fisher, Blizzard and SnowEx snowplows.

Located in Pittsburgh, PA. Best reasonable offer accepted.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Would you ship?


----------



## MTBTriplet1FG (Jan 2, 2016)

JFon101231 said:


> Would you ship?


Yes.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

How much?


----------



## MTBTriplet1FG (Jan 2, 2016)

Western1 said:


> How much?


$800 for everything.


----------



## MTBTriplet1FG (Jan 2, 2016)

*SOLD* Please delete. Thank you.


----------

